# Ir2110 como driver de IGBT



## davo85 (Oct 13, 2009)

Que tal, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, me dieron un circuito de un convertidor elevador (boost) en el cual tiene un igbt disparado por un ir2110 pero no se que es o que hace el ir2110, si alguien me pudiera ayudar expliqueme que hace? o porqué esta conectado al igbt?

Y tambien solo esta conectado el pin 1 (lo) hacia el igbt con una resistencia de 100 ohms esta bien conectado o debe llevar los dos mosfet como en su conexion tipica?


----------



## nobert (Oct 14, 2009)

Que tal davo85, el trabajo de ir2110 es amortiguar la señal que entran a los igbt y además permite el suicheo de estos, el ir2110 es un driver que controla la señal y permite un voltaje flotante, si este es mayor que el valor umbral del transistor permite en suiche, los IGBT se usan para trabajar sobre los 600 V e inferior a eso se trabajan con mosfet, debes tomar en cuenta el bootstrap, que se basa en un diodo de conmutscion rápida y un capacitor según la frecuencia a trabajar, en google introduce AN 978 y ahi te explica sobre el driver y sus cálculos es una aplicación de la IRF.com


----------



## Norberto (May 7, 2012)

Alguien tiene algun circuito discreto que reemplace al IR2110 especificamente la parte HIGH SIDE para unos 310V, que hayan probado y que sepan que funciona a unos 20khz gracias a todos


----------



## joamanya (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola quisiera hacer una pregunta, el diodo que utiliza el ir2110 entre Vcc y Vb, tiene que ser de alta frecuencia? Yo voy a trabajar con unos 25KHz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

joamanya dijo:


> Hola quisiera hacer una pregunta, el diodo que utiliza el ir2110 entre Vcc y Vb, tiene que ser de alta frecuencia? Yo voy a trabajar con unos *25KHz*Ver el archivo adjunto 113204


 

La respuesta está en la pregunta ¿ A que frecuencia lo vas a trabajar ?


----------



## joamanya (Jul 4, 2014)

Pasa que realmente no se que se considera alta frecuencia en estos casos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

Fijate en el datasheet sus tiempos 

Un díodo convencional (1N4007) creo que llega a los 4 kHz (así de memoria y sin mirar sus tiempos )

Pero vá un rápido si o si !


----------



## joamanya (Jul 4, 2014)

Alguno en especial para recomendarme?


----------

